# [php] url im browser mit parameter auslesen



## cater (9. Juli 2001)

hi

ich möchte die komplette url mit parametern auslesen. 
mit $PHP_SELF gibt er mir ja nicht die komplette url. 

das sollte dann im endeffekt etwa so aussehen:

http://www.dieses.je/nes/wel.ch?e=s&all=les

also von anfang bis ende. oder vielleicht mit javascript? da bin ich nicht so bewandert =)

danke
carlo


----------



## Dunsti (10. Juli 2001)

stimmt, in $PHP_SELF steht nur der Skriptname selbst.

Der Teil nach dem "?" steht in $QUERY_STRING.

komplett wird der String also:

$komplettstring=$PHP_SELF."?".$QUERY_STRING;


alles klar?

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## cater (10. Juli 2001)

*danke*

jo, danke!

gleich mal ausprobieren...

=)


----------



## lorenzi (4. November 2001)

Gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit, die übergebenen Parameter irgendwie direkt zu zu lesen und zu speichern, ohne lästige explodes?

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## mille (4. November 2001)

ich weiss net, ob dir das hilft, aba mal angenomen du hast den link

http://www.domain.de/phpz/datei.php?name=Pornex&alter=16

dann hast du in dem script datei.php die variablen $name mit dem wert Pornex und $alter mit dem Wert 16 gespeicher,t ohen explode ?!!


----------



## lorenzi (4. November 2001)

IM ERNST!!!!!!   

Wow, warum bin ich nicht selbst darauf gekommen!! Ich habe immer die URL auseinandergenomen und die Variablen gesetzt, bis jetzt  

Vielen Dank


----------



## lorenzi (4. November 2001)

Oh man....

ich hatte eben skript.php3?p1=12?p2=13 geschrieben, das zweite "?" war mein Problem, deshalb hab ich gedacht, es ginge nicht so, aber jetzt klappts wunderbar...Vielen Dank


----------



## mille (4. November 2001)

also, ähm KLUGSCHEISSER *Gg

wolt dir ja nur helfn, wenn du dich nicht klar ausdrückst


----------



## lorenzi (4. November 2001)

Du hast mir ja geholfen, und dafür bin ich dir dankbar. Ich bin eben Schweizer und mich in Hochdeutsch auszudrücken fällt dementsprechend schwer


----------



## Dunsti (4. November 2001)

> also, ähm KLUGSCHEISSER *Gg



he he .... ma langsam, ja !?!?  

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## mille (4. November 2001)

wie meinst du das dunsti?



> he he .... ma langsam, ja !?!?



was hab ichn gemacht ?

war ja nur so gesagt *Ggg*


----------



## getitnow (9. Juni 2007)

Danke!


Mir hat dieser Beitrag schon sehr geholfen!


Die Nutzung der Parameter hat mir viel Arbeit abgenommen. So kann ich entspannt meine Seite über mysql und php aufbauen lassen. (Motivations-Zitate.de)



Schönen Tag noch


----------



## KD3 (9. Juni 2007)

@dunsti (der nicht mehr anscheinend registriert ist)

Deaktiviere mal register_globals  Ist nur zu deinem besten denn diese Funktion wird sowieso in PHP6 voraussichtlich abgeschaltet bzw. ganz rausgenommen!

@cater

Versuch es mit


```
<?php
echo $_SERVER['QUERY_STRING'];
?>
```

MfG
KD3


----------



## rotzlöffeli (9. Juni 2007)

ich schätze, Dunsti konnte das Problem in den vergangenen 6 Jahren schon lösen


----------



## getitnow (9. Juni 2007)

Das denke ich auch, trotzdem ist ein Danke immer nett!

Ich hatte das Problem ja jetzt erst


----------



## KD3 (9. Juni 2007)

sorry wusste nicht das dieser thread so alt ist 

MfG
KD3


----------



## bluex (9. Juni 2007)

Dann kann es ja in weiteren 6 Jahren wieder weiter gehen mit dem Thema ... ^^


----------

